# When you see a really bad tank, do you say something?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I was just at a Pet Valu here in Pickering picking up some kitten food. They had a 10 gallon on the cashier's counter with 2 black skirt tetras, 1 zebra danio, and an ADF. I didn't say anything. 

Do you guys comment when you see fish not being kept in the correct numbers together, etc?

I once saw a very, very large angel alone in a 10 gal. I commented on that. Usually I keep my mouth shut... (not on the internet, as you probably have noticed, but in person I do)


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Why am I seeing ads when I'm a premium member ? 

And yeah, sometimes I open my mouth at some of the egregious things I see, but mostly it does not help, so mostly I try not to.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> I was just at a Pet Valu here in Pickering picking up some kitten food. They had a 10 gallon on the cashier's counter with 2 black skirt tetras, 1 zebra danio, and an ADF.


What is an ADF ?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

zenins said:


> What is an ADF ?


African dwarf frog.


----------



## TCfisheries (Nov 15, 2011)

I only comment when there are dead fish in the tank of the same species I keep lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Depends where I see it, if it's at someone's house, yeah.
If it's at a pet store, then I tell them they should know better and then I re-evaluate if I should buy anything from them since I now question their credibility.
If it's at a place of business (restaurant, bank etc) I don't bother, odds are the employees don't care.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Tino said:


> Depends where I see it, if it's at someone's house, yeah.


What about the concern of backlash? How do you deal with it?


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> What about the concern of backlash? How do you deal with it?


I say something by asking questions, such as

If it's a population issue I usually say "Wow, that's a lot of fish, what's your filtration at?"

If it's a compatibility issue I ask "Do they all get along?"

Kind of hint towards "Do your homework dummy" 

I once saw an acquaintance's tank that had Malawi cichlids and 3 or 4 comet goldfish, I had to suppress the urge to strangle him


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's PetValu. I work at one and the training for fish is less than abysmal.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

10G said:


>


Exactly.
Better things to do with my time than debate about fish in another persons tank lol, especially if they don't seem to know or care.


----------

